

Reasons to Launch your Startup in Cleveland - PeterDelmedico
http://bizdomcle.tumblr.com/post/51154201966/top-10-reasons-to-launch-your-startup-in-cleveland

======
PeterDelmedico
This year in Cleveland there are Two dozen new restaurants, RTA ridership has
increased in every category, Downtown Cleveland gained 103,444 sq ft,
Cleveland Suburbs gained 5,399 sq ft and Cleveland now has the most sq.ft of
office space in the region. This is the time to move to Cleveland and start
your business!

------
lukeandrews
I've found Cleveland falls in that sweet spot where cost of living, culture,
established industry and an emerging startup scene all come together.

------
bruceb
1/4 of the cost of SanFran and still has good food. Ohio despite being not hip
central does have lots of people and a wide array of companies.

------
wcfields
All the same reasons as Portland, Oregon... except that it's not balls cold in
the winter (though the rain can be draining).

------
garrettdowd
Food, Cedar Point, Lake Erie, cant really go wrong with Cleveland

------
kittyhawk216
Don't forget about the Food Trucks! We have about 20 of them.

